# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  COMPRO IBC DE 1000 LITROS EN PIURA

## seitohm

Compro contenedores plásticos IBC  de segunda en Piura, dirigido a empresas piuranas que importen productos líquidos en estos envases y que deseen deshacerse del IBC usado. Comunicarse al nextel 832*7396 o al correo comercial@seitoperu.com.
Gracias.Temas similares: Piura: 88 Has con Agua a 20 minutos de Piura, junto a Autopista del Sol (Piura-Sullana) TANQUE ENFRIAMIENTO LECHE ACERO INOXIDABLE VERTICALES IMPORTADOS SISTEMA FRIO CON AGITADOR 300 600 850 1000 LITRO LT CONCENTRADOS JUGOS FRUTA AGROINDUSTRIA LECHERA PERU ECUADOR BOLIVIA CHILE Industria vitivinícola comercializaría 16 millones de litros de vino este año cayendo en 6% Empresa Gloria instalará planta de yogur que producirá 40 mil litros en Arequipa A 400 mil litros se incrementó la producción de pisco en Arequipa

----------

